# Chicken Giveaway



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a new chicken forum doing a promotional. They are giving away 10 straight run chicks on 8-10. Your choice of breed from this list.
Barred Plymouth Rock
Delaware
Black Sex Links
New Hampshire Reds
Rhode Island Reds
White Plymouth Rocks
Ameraucana
White Leghorns
Black Australorps

Sign up here for a chance to win.


----------

